
First manufactured non-cuttable material - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-65976-0
======
ars
Also submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901635)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

